# Cross-process portrait



## fstop23 (May 20, 2008)

Slide film processed c41.  Only problem is that i have to print out digitally.  When I scan in the negatives, it doesn't read the colors correctly, so alas, I have to photoshop.  So until I can use an enlarger and print out w/ chemicals, the real colors will remain a mystery.  Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Alpha (May 20, 2008)

What do you mean it doesn't read the colors correctly? They're obviously not going to be normal colors if you've cross processed. And if your scanner is trying to correct the colors, you should be able to turn that function off.


----------



## fstop23 (May 20, 2008)

i know the colors will be altered w/ the cross process... 
my scanner has always read negatives, images incorrectly, needing photoshop adjustment. I'm not sure if it is trying to color correct or not. I'll have to tinker with that sometime.


----------



## Alpha (May 20, 2008)

It sounds like a problem with your software settings, then.


----------



## nealjpage (May 20, 2008)

Very nice pic!  I love x-process, but I've never tried it with a portrait.  Makes me want to try it.


----------



## kaiy (May 29, 2008)

Where do you get your film cross-processed and do they charge extra?


----------



## Coldow91 (May 29, 2008)

^^^^I wonder this as well, I really want to x-pro a roll


----------



## doobs (May 29, 2008)

Generally, it is more expensive. For me, they charge 10 bucks extra, but that depends on the lab you go to. If you take it to Longs or something and ask them to process it, they shouldn't charge extra.


----------



## fstop23 (May 29, 2008)

I took it to a local place in Erie, Pa to develop.  I just told them to process it c-41, I didn't tell them it was slide film.  So they didn't even know it was a cross process.  If I were to develop it correctly, it probably would have been more.


----------



## Alpha (May 30, 2008)

Labs worry about chemical contamination as a result of cross-processing. So labs that do larger runs and thus work with larger volumes of chemicals therefore generally tend to worry less about contamination and charge less to cross-process.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 2, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Labs worry about chemical contamination as a result of cross-processing. So labs that do larger runs and thus work with larger volumes of chemicals therefore generally tend to worry less about contamination and charge less to cross-process.



And from what I've read, the chem contamination is an urban myth.  But try telling that to a 16 year old kid behind the counter at Walgreen's.


----------

